# rip software



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

hi,Do guys know where i can download a free rip software from, for an inkjet printer.Thanks


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

Do a search on Ghostscript and Ghostview. You need both. Ghostscript runs in the background and all your commands are done in Ghostview. You never even click on Ghostscript.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I believe that is the only free rip you'll find on the net as well


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

Inkjet Printers, Color Profile Large Format Printer, RIP Software, PDF Converter & PostScript - iProof Systems Inc.

Epson 1280, 1800, 2400, 4800...


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

thans for the wesites. Hey Nick i tried downloading the Ghostscrip and ghostiew from their website but when i open it it says it needs to browes the internet because it comes with like 5 files.So do i download all 5 files and then open it?? How does the iproof comare to other programs? Another question:Where can i get a wide laser printer(13 in) and what brand is preety good at printing the positives?Thanks


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

You can download a free trial of the iproof software. It's the full version, except there's a watermark on the print.


----------



## Bill Hood (Apr 11, 2007)

You really do not need a 'raster' image process or RIP to print halftones to an ink jet printer. Adobe Photoshop will print halftones to a ink jet all by itself. You can actually create art in any program and then print from Photoshop to an ink jet. You should also be able to use the free GIMP program as well.

Ghostscript and Ghostview are simply telling your programs to do what you could tell them to do if you knew how to 'talk' to your program.

I wrote an article on this several years ago and spoke about it on my Internet Radio program. When people complained that they wanted a quick fix, I developed a software program to do it for them. Surprisingly, people were still buying the program even after I told them that they didn't need to buy it, and that the article was free at the time.

Go figure!


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

So is anyone using GhostView & GhostScript RIP?


----------



## sacha (May 22, 2007)

Bill Hood said:


> You really do not need a 'raster' image process or RIP to print halftones to an ink jet printer. Adobe Photoshop will print halftones to a ink jet all by itself. You can actually create art in any program and then print from Photoshop to an ink jet. You should also be able to use the free GIMP program as well.
> 
> Ghostscript and Ghostview are simply telling your programs to do what you could tell them to do if you knew how to 'talk' to your program.
> 
> ...


I checked your site but found no article relating to halftones. Do you know where I can acquire this information? thanks.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I believe you have to purchase that info. Not totally sure but I believe that is the case. Haven't seen Bill around in a while so you might try contacting him through his website.

If you are planning on printing more than simple spot colors halftones I would highly recommend getting a rip. The methods Bill is referring to is not the best option for say, 4-clr process and simulated process. it will work yet is not the best option


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

For GhostScript there is no need for 5 files. There is the main "driver" and a "viewer" file, thats it. I keep a current copy of each in my File Repository (Members Downloads). I have them bundled together for easy download, you must unzip the file to install them. I also have a free file unzipping utility there as well if you don't have, or like the Windows version.

Its free of course under the GPL license and works for just about any printer.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Calibrated said:


> For GhostScript there is no need for 5 files. There is the main "driver" and a "viewer" file, thats it. I keep a current copy of each in my File Repository (Members Downloads). I have them bundled together for easy download, you must unzip the file to install them. I also have a free file unzipping utility there as well if you don't have, or like the Windows version.
> 
> Its free of course under the GPL license and works for just about any printer.


Will this work with MAC, too?


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

> Will this work with MAC, too?


Maybe, depends on your Mac version. I have just added a version that states it will work on the ones below, and it does have the_* GhostScript *_file included. 
*
*
*"System Requirements: MacGSView 2.0b3*
*MacGSView works on any Apple Power Macintosh, PowerBook (with PowerPC), iMac, iBook with MacOS 8.5 or later installed."

*Let me know if it does work for you, and what version of Mac OS your using, so I will know for sure. Since I don't have a Mac to test it on. 

I must also update my statement of having the *PC version bundled*, since a very recent upgrade my file repository it is now limited to only 10-MB or less file sizes, and that file was ever so slightly larger, so I had to break the file back into 2 separate files in order to make the link work again.


----------



## ozzieramirez (May 8, 2007)

what is a good rip software and is it worth the big $$


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Wasatch 
RTI 
FastRIP

2 name a few


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Price depends on what printer you have or the one that you are going to get. I have worked with the iProof RIP and it is pretty good. It can pull your settings from Corel or PhotoShop and also has presets. Hope this helps.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Without the rip. Can you still do 4 color process?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I've been researching this and as far as I can tell, RIP software is basically made to work with specific printers. How can I create a halftone image from a grayscale image and print it to a Brother laser. It's just a 8.5" wide printer, but it's what I'm using to do screen films. I'd like to play around with halftones and gradients.

I see a wide carriage printer in my near future. Probably a 1280.

Ross


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

rrc62 said:


> I've been researching this and as far as I can tell, RIP software is basically made to work with specific printers. How can I create a halftone image from a grayscale image and print it to a Brother laser. It's just a 8.5" wide printer, but it's what I'm using to do screen films. I'd like to play around with halftones and gradients.
> 
> I see a wide carriage printer in my near future. Probably a 1280.
> 
> Ross


If it's a laser, you should be able to print halftones with a RIP. I know on the Xerox Phaser series, you had to send a script to the printer to turn the hafltone feature on. I'm not saying the Brother is the same way, but if you cannot print a halftone with this printer, then that might be an option.

Depending on your program, you should be able to set the halftone for your gradients or fills before you go to print.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Does the RIP create the halftone or is it just used to send a raster image to a postscrpt printer....Or postscript print to a non postscript printer?

I'm confused as to where the RIP software comes into play in printing halftone films. I use photoshop and it has halftome filters. The result is more of an artistic effect rather than something that would expose on the sceen.

Ross


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

The RIP can produce the halftones if you want it to. If not, your software does. Either way, the RIP interprets the printing of the halftones to the printer. It is used for a nonpostscript printer.

Even though you use photoshop, if your printer is not a postscript printer, you cannot print halftones unless you have a RIP, unless you apply the halftone filter and it's incorporated into your art. Meaning, if you apply the halftone and zoom in and actually see the dots, then you don't need a RIP to print them because the printer is going to print what the file shows.

If it shows only a shade of a color, then the RIP is needed to print the halftone. It's late, I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Photoshop doesn't create what I would call printable halftone dots. Does anyone know if FastRIP V8 works with any printer for creating halftones?

Ross


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Not sure on FastRIP. Your best bet would be to contact usscreen tech support and ask them.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

rrc62 said:


> Photoshop doesn't create what I would call printable halftone dots. Does anyone know if FastRIP V8 works with any printer for creating halftones?
> 
> Ross


What printer are you wanting to use?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

JeridHill said:


> What printer are you wanting to use?


It's a run of the mill Brother Laser. It produces nice films. I'll probably end up with a wide carriage soon. I don't know which one though, so I don't want to spend a bunch of money on a RIP for a scecific printer. I'll give tech support a call at FastRIP....

Ross


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

rrc62 said:


> It's a run of the mill Brother Laser. It produces nice films. I'll probably end up with a wide carriage soon. I don't know which one though, so I don't want to spend a bunch of money on a RIP for a scecific printer. I'll give tech support a call at FastRIP....
> 
> Ross


If it's a Brother Laser, you should have postscripting built in, so printing halftones should be possible. FastRIP will not work with your printer. Most of the RIPs for halftones run certain Epson inkjet printers. Maybe a couple of Canon and HP, but that's about it. What model of printer do you own? When I get back into the office, I'll look and see if there is a way to do this with your printer.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

It's a HL-2040. Thanks very much for your help. 

Ross


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

This might be a problem for that particular printer. I don't believe that is postscript. There should be a setting in your print dialog box. If you go to print, choose the advanced tab and then settings. Within your settings dialog, there should be auto and manual settings. Choose manual. Then go to the halftone section and see what is there. I'm not sure what is available, but I believe you are extremely limited with that printer as to what you can print in halftoning. I know some of their other printers only give you 3 settings with 53 being the lowest. I'm not sure if this one does or not since it's not a postscript printer.


----------



## ozzieramirez (May 8, 2007)

do I need a rip for epson r1800??


----------



## nicop1777 (May 25, 2007)

can i use this software on a lazerjet 5000n from HP. Or do i need to go get a new printer?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

ozzieramirez said:


> do I need a rip for epson r1800??


You need a RIP if you want to print halftones. The inkjet printers are not postscript, so a RIP will allow for halftone printing.

On the R1800, there is no way to tell it to print from only the black cartridge. So the RIP is designed to tell it to print from the matte black cartridge only, giving you a good dense print.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

nicop1777 said:


> can i use this software on a lazerjet 5000n from HP. Or do i need to go get a new printer?


These kinds of RIPs are designed to be used for non postcript inkjet printers. Your printer is in fact a postscript printer.

If it is not printing halftones, I would make sure you are using a native driver from HP for your OS, not a universal driver. It should be able to print halftones.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> do I need a rip for epson r1800??


Jerid is absolutely correct

U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology FastRIP works well with the r1800 coupled with their waterproof inks and films you cant go wrong for your films


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Fluid said:


> Jerid is absolutely correct
> 
> U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology FastRIP works well with the r1800 coupled with their waterproof inks and films you cant go wrong for your films


...unless your bulk ink sytems stops flowing so you squeeze the bag real hard to get it flowing again... and then you have ink everywhere , bad... bad...


----------



## nicop1777 (May 25, 2007)

thank you for telling me that my printer is a post script printer i called the ppl I bought it from and they couldn't tell me. so i guess that would meant that i don't need any rip software ... thanks for answering my question!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I didn't say bulk in system.  Thats a crock. 
Way too messy
Spend the extra money and use the cartridges. The bulk system is a little cheaper yet not worth the hassle


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> thank you for telling me that my printer is a post script printer i called the ppl I bought it from and they couldn't tell me. so i guess that would meant that i don't need any rip software ... thanks for answering my question!


What software are you using?


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

So can the Laserhet 5000 print halftones?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

lagunasalada450 said:


> So can the Laserhet 5000 print halftones?


As far as I know it should. I there have been people having problems, but they weren't using the native drivers. If you are, I believe you should be able to. I just don't know how much control you have over your halftones. Use a program in which you can set halftones, then print to it to test it.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

i have corel and photoshop. I did halftones with photoshop by going to mode-grayscale and then change it to bit and choosing the screen setup. Would these be the same as if i had a rip?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

lagunasalada450 said:


> i have corel and photoshop. I did halftones with photoshop by going to mode-grayscale and then change it to bit and choosing the screen setup. Would these be the same as if i had a rip?


No, you wouldn't have to do that if you had a RIP with an inkjet printer. When you go to print out of either photoshop or corel, you should be able to set the halftone frequency upon printing. You shouldn't have to alter your artwork at all. Just send it to the printer using halftones. If you have spot colors, you could also print using separations. Any shade of the color should print your halftones.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

yeay it would be nice to have a rip because if i alter it i have to duplicate the file like a million times


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

lagunasalada450 said:


> i have corel and photoshop. I did halftones with photoshop by going to mode-grayscale and then change it to bit and choosing the screen setup. Would these be the same as if i had a rip?


This method will work yet the dot pattern is not as good as would be if generated by the rip.

Check out ghostview/ghostrip.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Fluid said:


> I didn't say bulk in system.  Thats a crock.
> Way too messy
> Spend the extra money and use the cartridges. The bulk system is a little cheaper yet not worth the hassle


I had so much trouble with the bulk system that I went back to the cartridge. I noticed that if you take the tank section out of the cartridge there is a vent hole in the top. Do you know if I can refill the FastInk cartridges? I have a bag full of ink and hate to throw it away.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

that I wouldn't know Rusty. yet all it would do is cause one more mess


----------



## camscam (Apr 1, 2007)

Are the RIP programs you guys are talking about like ghostscript and photoshop 
able to do SEPERATIONS to break a full color image into CMYK? I have been wanting to try that so I can get the process inks and print full color.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

The RIP is used to print halftones to an inkjet printer and for good density. Photoshop can do the separation for you.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> Photoshop can do the separation for you.


Not exactly. PS will separate cmyk images and result in a decent sep/print yet knowledge of ps is a must for just about any other sep method.
Check out this article
Error

The separating programs are addons that run in photoshop. here are some you can check out

photoscreenprint Brent knows his seps big time. great app

U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - FastFilms™
Screenprint Separator 2000 Adobe Photoshop Automated Plug-in for T-Shirts
t-shirt designs index color separation


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Richard, I guess I was giving a short answer. Yes you need to understand the process and simply doing a conversion to CMYK doesn't necessarily mean you will get a good result.

There are adjustments that need to be made to the design in order for it come out correctly on a shirt. So even though you can do the separations in Photoshop, you need to understand the process. Most of the separation software for screen printing are just plugins for Photoshop anyway. So the process can be done in Photoshop, but an understanding is still needed.

As a matter of fact, for great shirts, if you are using these separation plugins, most people will still make adjustments to their seps afterwards. I know of some people that will use several of these as well as manually separate them and choose what is the best. Each image may be different since the colors are all different and these plugins use standard color pallettes. Also since they are automated, you they don't have the control that someone separating it does.

So the short answer is, yes Photoshop can separate it for you. The long answer is, even though it can separate it for you, you must have a good knowledge of the process in order to get great results. The separation plugins will help and don't necessarily need adjustments to still get good results, but the adjustments can give you great results.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> As a matter of fact, for great shirts, if you are using these separation plugins, most people will still make adjustments to their seps afterwards. I know of some people that will use several of these as well as manually separate them and choose what is the best. Each image may be different since the colors are all different and these plugins use standard color pallettes. Also since they are automated, you they don't have the control that someone separating it does.


Agree 100%
I have been using FastFilms for somewhere around 5-7 years now and still spend on average 2 hours after running the actions to get a great separation. All the progs are good yet will need tweaking to ge tthe best print. They are not the "Easy Button" and bam award winning seps.


----------



## camscam (Apr 1, 2007)

So what you guys are actualy saying is that to do RIP work with photoshop you need to get some 3rd party plugins. Is there a thread already on "knowing the prosess" to getgood seps out of photoshop?




ozzieramirez said:


> what is a good rip software and is it worth the big $$


If you want to spend big bucks and also do somthing like drive a film imagesetter look at the RIPit lineup. You'll be looking at a 40K system decked out with all the fixin's. You can pick up used ones time to time on ebay. If you want to look at just thier software RIP its called OpenRIP Symphony and its really easy to use for profesional/commercial work. I have to admit I work there and that its expensive to get but its geared towards commecial offset and flexographic printers and has more then enough features for screen printing and our customers often use it for CD screen printing.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> So what you guys are actualy saying is that to do RIP work with photoshop you need to get some 3rd party plugins.


Not not really. The rip is needed if the output device is not post script. The only way to produce correct halftone patterns is through a RIP.

The plugins for Photoshop are totally different as they actually separate the art/colors into separation plates. Some are strictly index seps which do not require a rip as index uses stochastic screening (irregular pattern made of tiny squares) Simulated process seps and 4-clr process will require halftones thus the need for a rip.



> Is there a thread already on "knowing the prosess" to getgood seps out of photoshop?


Not really. Learning these types of separations is not something that can easily be tough in a email/post. I still learn new ways of sepping and have been doing these types of seps for 6-10+ years

Foe index seps here is a good short tutorial that covers the basics. 
t-shirt designs index color separation


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

WHATEVER ANYONE DOES, DON'T PURCHASE iProof's "PowerRIP Screenprinter". I had a problem with my "PURCHASED" product putting the "iProof" logo on my designs. I used the program from February - June, then all of the sudden I put the printer USB cable in different port then next thing I know....there is the watermark. On June 10th I called iProof (had to leave a message). On the same day I emailed Tech Support. It is now June 31 and I have not heard anything from Tech Support. I get a feeling that this company is run by some college student who is now on eternal spring break. I am able to now print just using my Epson 1280 (color seps only), however I have some jobs coming up that have halftones in them. Does anyone know what I can do?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Lynnwood,

The iProof watermark on the print means that you need to go through the validation process. If you moved the port location of the printer, you need to set the correct port so that the output queque can properly communicate with your printer. Moving the printer port location should not remove your validation. However, the iProof product that I have gives you a product code that will give you up to 3 validation / activation codes to remove the watermark. Thus, try going through the validation process again at InkJet Printers - iProof Systems Inc. - Validation. That should resolve the problem. There should be an Manual when you go to the Start button, All Programs and find the iProof product folder. Look at the Document folder and you will see the Manual. This goes over everything as well. 

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

Okay, that is how I fixed it the first time. However, now when I go through that process, iProof tells me I don't have any more validations left.


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

Mark,

My iProof validation only allowed for 2 validations. I have also tried to remove a validation but that wont work either. I appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You need to send an email to iProof explaining the situation (i.e. you lost your validation,...) in detail. You should explain how you went through all the validation codes - which should not be posted on this board. They have always worked with other people as long as the validation codes were not validated from different IP address (which means the codes were given to other people). 

I have had nothing but good experiences with the people I have worked with there. They are also the same company that does work with the Flexi-Jet, Sawgrass and DTG direct-to-garment machines - as well as the Ulano Film Positive RIP. So, they are a well known company with a good reputation. Hope this resolves your problem. Best wishes.

Mark

P.S. If you saw the people behind iProof in person, I think you might take back the College Kid on Spring Break comment. Not sure when they were in college, but it might be more than 20 years.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Fluid said:


> This method will work yet the dot pattern is not as good as would be if generated by the rip.
> 
> Check out ghostview/ghostrip.


What the difference from making halftones using PS or going through the RIP?
Won't the the patterns be the same?
Is it just the density of the print? or is it the halftone dot itself?


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

5thQuarterSports said:


> Okay, that is how I fixed it the first time. However, now when I go through that process, iProof tells me I don't have any more validations left.


 
Lynnwood,

Not sure what happened there... We're usually very good about making sure folks are happy and running. PM me your product code and I will have your validations reset right away.

-- Fred


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

MBrhythm said:


> What the difference from making halftones using PS or going through the RIP?
> Won't the the patterns be the same?
> Is it just the density of the print? or is it the halftone dot itself?


The PS generated halftones are quite limited in what you can do. Also, PowerRIP has built-in (and user overridable) transfer curves for linearization. That way, you're ensured that a 50% dot will really be 50%. Also, using the RIP enables you to print halftone dots from any application, not just Photoshop. It also has some other nice features such as making a composite from a separation, etc. It has been profiled for many medias as well if you should need color proofing in either halftone or stochastic screening modes.


-- Fred


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

To all on this forum. I would like to send out my BZ's to FredP with iproof.com He came through with flying colors, just as promised. I believe there was a misunderstanding and they didn't receive my emails that I had sent to support. Once this problem was noticed, FredP fix it that day. I do like PowerRip Screenprinters and in the future if I screw things up again, you can believe that I have faith that FredP will fix me right up!

Lynnwood


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

5thQuarterSports said:


> To all on this forum. I would like to send out my BZ's to FredP with iproof.com He came through with flying colors, just as promised. I believe there was a misunderstanding and they didn't receive my emails that I had sent to support. Once this problem was noticed, FredP fix it that day. I do like PowerRip Screenprinters and in the future if I screw things up again, you can believe that I have faith that FredP will fix me right up!
> 
> Lynnwood


Yeah I guess Fred is okay.


----------



## arrowshirtguy (Jul 24, 2007)

Am I to understand that the ColorBurst that Epson pushes is not a good RIP for 1/2 tones and process printing?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

ColorBurst will not produce halftones.....


----------



## arrowshirtguy (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks. Sorry about the second posting.


----------



## arrowshirtguy (Jul 24, 2007)

So what the best for the price in you opinion?
Ulano
Wasatch
RTI
Fastrip
???


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm kinda biased since I sell my own RIP as well..


----------



## arrowshirtguy (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks like I can purchase the Stylus pro 4800 and a RIP seperately. That's all I need?

Loved your tutorial....


----------

